
Running 0 to 5K, took me 4 Years - ravibhatt
http://www.xmsxmx.com/running-0-to-5k-in-4-years-2/
======
Bino
Like it, as a runner and European citizen I always get confused if someone
refers to American miles or not, but 5k is always 5000meters regardless? Do
Americans who run ever talk about miles?

~~~
ravibhatt
5K is 5K for Americans as well, as per Wikipedia
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/5K_run](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/5K_run)

